# Question about betta hiding and feeding



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, I am a fairly new betta owner, I have one half moon male in a heated and filtered 3 gallon tank. I have put a terracotta pot in the tank, loose plastic leaves floating at the top, and 3 soft plastic plants since unfortunately there is not significant light for live plants.. anyway, he has no interest in hiding at all, I have seen him rest on the plant leaves and stuff, but I've heard its important to have hiding places and he just won't touch them, I had another cave in there but he wouldn't go in it so I took it out and replaced it thinking he didn't like it. Anyway, I just want to make sure he is happy, is that normal behavior?

I am also cautious about the amount that I feed him because I don't want to over feed, how many pellets do you usually feed your betta? What about treats like blood worms?

Thanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah its normal, hes just a exploratory fella is all. The hiding places is great for him in case he needs them. It males him feel more secure. 

A bettas stomache is only as big as his eye, so that should help you measure his food. I feed mine live frozen and pelleted so a variety is fine. 

Kudos for the room and heat too!


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you, wow I had no idea their stomachs were so small! So just a few pellets or worms a day?


----------



## Fishrule912 (Jan 20, 2013)

I give my two bettas (in seperate tanks, of course) four betta pellets every other day. I know it doesn't sound like much, but as majerah1 said, bettas have small stomachs. It's good that you have hiding spots...one of my bettas refused to eat until I threw in a plastic plant.


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohhhh good to know! I've been feeding him a little too much, but still so little haha. I had no idea bettas were such sweet fish, I love to watch my snails, guppies, and shrimp (in my other tank), but my betta is so friendly


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 15, 2012)

Keep in mind that since his stomach is so small he probably needs to eat small amounts more frequently. I know in the pet stores they often don't feed every day, but that is primarily because they are in tiny cups of water and they don't change them daily, so feeding less makes less waste. I feed my betta twice a day usually, sometimes 3 times. He's in the house where my office is, so occasionally he goes a day without food, but I don't routinely fast every other day, or a day a week, or whatever some betta owners do. How many pellets to feed depends on the size of the pellets. For example, New Life Spectrum are very tiny, and 4 to 6 pellets is about the size of an eye, so when I feed that brand I feed 5 at a time. Aqueon pellets are about the same size, so the same goes for those. Other brands have bigger pellets, and 2 or 3 at a feeding is plenty. I feed several brands of pellets along with occasional frozen bloodworms - a few small bits or one or 2 longer bits, depending on how they break apart from the mass of frozen worms. Even less occasionally I give him a newborn guppy or platy fry. I have have several large tanks of livebearers, and there are always fry in various stages of development, so if I've caught some tiny fry (usually through the gravel vacuum tube) I'll give him one, and maybe one the next day. If it's more than a couple of days old he either can't or won't eat it. The blood worms or fry is instead of a regular feeding, of course, not in addition to pellets, as that would be too much food at once.


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohh interesting, I am not sure of the brand of pellets I have at the moment because I am not near them, but they are rather large. I think I will feed him one or two, 2 or 3 times a day based on your info, and the occasional blood worms or mysis shrimp. I tried feeding less often and he just seemed so hungry when I was feeding him. He is a pretty big boy, I just don't want to over feed him and make him sick. Thank you for your info


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

This is all great advice / discussion about bettas. Thanks for the great ideas  I have kept bettas for a couple of years and also find they enjoy a varied, but light diet. I never have ventured to live food though.


----------

